# Sarplaninac Breeding



## KaleighMaeA

I have a full blooded Sarp male and a 3/4th sarp 1/4th great pyr female. I was considering breeding them soon. I live in Southern Indiana and was wondering if anyone on here was looking for an cross like this. I personally love Sarps but I wasn't too sure how much interest there was in the breed around my area.


----------



## Goatherd

I don't live in your area and quite frankly, never heard of this breed.  I did a search and would have to say this dog doesn't appear to be for beginners wanting a LDG.  They are very attractive, though.
What do you have to say about the breed?


----------



## KaleighMaeA

Very down to business kind of breed. Not super affectionate, or too worried about being a "people pleaser". However, they are very protective of what they are guarding, but seems to have extremely good judgement of what that should encompass. They seem almost lazy, however if anything poses a real threat they display absolutely no fear regardless of how large of a threat it is. Will bark to warn of danger. However, spend 90% of their life extremely docile and uninterested in harming things. Maybe I've just had good luck, but have had no problems with fights between my sarps and other dogs. However, they will not tolerate any real threats to what they consider their home territory. Great all around working breed. Not good if you're looking for a friendly caring pet who wants to make you happy.


----------



## Goatherd

Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## lgdnevada

KaleighMaeA said:
			
		

> I have a full blooded Sarp male and a 3/4th sarp 1/4th great pyr female. I was considering breeding them soon. I live in Southern Indiana and was wondering if anyone on here was looking for an cross like this. I personally love Sarps but I wasn't too sure how much interest there was in the breed around my area.


I have heard they can be people aggressive, but I suppose it would also depend on the line of dog.  I would think you'd do good marketing them in cold country where their thick coats could stand up to sub zero temps.  You should take ads out in goat and sheep papers and magazines and aggressively market them before they are born as most people will not know what they are, just my .02 cents worth.  I've never been around them.  Like all unusual LGD breeds you'll have to consign yourself to explaining to people what they are, etc. I am so used to this by now, with what I raise, grin....  I have heard they can be tough dogs.  Good for big predators.  Wolves....???? How do they do fending them off?  

I know out west people are looking into different breeds now to fight off the wolf situation.  I gotta ask why didn't you get another pure female Sarplanic?


----------



## Tinka

Hi  I have a full blooded Sarplaninac female (no papers) looking for a male Sarplaninac for breeding .she is 3 years old .I own 2 Sar.and pyr.mix ,2 full blooded Female Sar. and 1 -3/4 Sar.and Pyranese mix.They are wunderful dogs.
e-mail or call/text Gerdi
tinka1@hughes.net
615 481 3851


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

I also had to look up the breed, what a beautiful dog. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm in Central IN and, depending on price, would be verrry interested in a male pup.  

(I've got experience w/ Pyrs and Anatolians.)


----------



## KaleighMaeA

The reason I did not get a full blooded female was because I kind of got the male in an off chance good luck moment. The female came from eastern kentucky. It is extremely difficult to find these dogs within 500 miles of where you live or for less than $1500.


----------



## KaleighMaeA

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm in Central IN and, depending on price, would be verrry interested in a male pup.
> 
> (I've got experience w/ Pyrs and Anatolians.)


I will definatly let you know what happens, I am also interested in using him as a stud for someone who has a female. Every if they want to cross breed with another LGD breed. I think they are awesome animals, and there are not enough of them in the US. I also hate that you can't touch one for the most part that's under $1500 dollars. I would stud my dog out of $750 and if we have puppies sell them for $500. I really would love to see the breed be more attainable.


----------



## KaleighMaeA

Also, I know many people might disagree with this, but I am not against cross breeds. My female is a sarp/great pyr mix and she is an amazing dog. To me working dogs don't have to be pure breeds to do a fantastic job.


----------



## Okie Amazon

Just did a little checking on this breed and found a breeder located right here in OK. Interesting breed.


----------



## Ms. Research

Never heard of the breed.  Did a quick search.  Very impressive.  Would love to see pics.


----------



## foxywench

sarpies are AMAZING...
they are not for the beginner, there not even for the average lgd folks, there alot more like the tibetain mastif, central asians and caucasian ovcharkas in terms of personality, they are storng willd, independant and "lazy" lgds, there not the kind of breed to patrole fences, but instead stay close to thier flock and run only when nessicary...
when they run though they mean it and whatever their chasing doesnt usually escape.
they can be human agressive and need to be properly socilized and handled from a young age, they were bred not as an LGD but as an all around farmers dog in yugoslavia, because of that they are bred to take on ANY threat not just animal ones.
this breed would have no prblem taking on a wolf, many pairs have taken on grizlies, mountain lions ect.  wolf and cyote are considered small game.

that being said they are incredibly loyal to thier flock (that includes their people if you involve yourself in their lives) and are an amazing breed in the right hands.
they are definatly a breed i woudl be interested in, but i wont be ready for LGD's for another year or 2...

i actually got to know a few of them when i was very young and always loved them, we lived in yugoslavia for a few years while it was still yugoslavia and the woman we rented a house form had 4 sarpies! amazing dogs!


----------



## KaleighMaeA

The people agressive thing can be true, but it's also easy to control. My male sarp is totally obsessed with my two year old neice. It's really funny to see a new person watch them interact because it usually scares them to death. As soon as he sees my neice he runs full speed at her until he's about four feet away then he drops to his belly and crawls to her. He follows her everywhere she goes when she is around. One day I grabbed my neice off the floor quickly and kind of scared her and she let out a little cry and my sarp immediatly jumped up and nipped me in the butt. He did not like that! They guard not only a herd but "their people" too. The best way to ensure they are not people aggressive is to introduce them to as many new people as you can while they are young. I can take my sarps anywhere and around anyone now without ever having the slightest problem for them. Despite all of this, I am thoroughly convinced no matter how well socialed they are if any other person would physically attack their "people" they'd go after them in a heart beat. No questions asked, no stopping them. Excellent guard dogs, and also excellent children watch dogs as well as long as they are well socialized while young. My female that is 3/4th sarp 1/4th great pyr sits next to every new person she meets and extends her paw for a shake. Very lazy dogs when no threat is present.


----------



## KaleighMaeA

My male Yugo as a baby





My male Yugo now





My female Mali as a puppy





My female Mali with her sisters





Yugo and my neice on super bowl sunday





Yugo


----------



## KaleighMaeA

Super excited, I got the numbers today to get Yugo UKC and CKC registered, two years later and I'm finally one huge step closer!


----------



## Roll farms

So I've been thinking...the people who really, really want pure Sarps for their breed character....Are probably willing to pay pure Sarp prices.  I was when I got my Newf.

The people who can't afford to do that, but still need an LGD, can get Pyrs / Pyr crosses, for a lot less.  To most farms, any LGD will do, as long as it will guard.  

If I have a choice between a pyr or pyr x for $250.00 (or less) or a 7/8 sarp for $500, I'm going w/ the pyr cross, esp. if *all* I want is a guardian...b/c this is a working farm, and I have to save money where I can.

I don't think the stud fee is unreasonable, but I'm not going to spend 1/2 my hay budget on an LGD, since I'm not going to be showing or breeding it.

We had Pyr x Anatolian pups, and I sold them for 75-100$ ea. to working homes.


----------



## KaleighMaeA

Roll farms said:
			
		

> So I've been thinking...the people who really, really want pure Sarps for their breed character....Are probably willing to pay pure Sarp prices.  I was when I got my Newf.
> 
> The people who can't afford to do that, but still need an LGD, can get Pyrs / Pyr crosses, for a lot less.  To most farms, any LGD will do, as long as it will guard.
> 
> If I have a choice between a pyr or pyr x for $250.00 (or less) or a 7/8 sarp for $500, I'm going w/ the pyr cross, esp. if *all* I want is a guardian...b/c this is a working farm, and I have to save money where I can.
> 
> I don't think the stud fee is unreasonable, but I'm not going to spend 1/2 my hay budget on an LGD, since I'm not going to be showing or breeding it.
> 
> We had Pyr x Anatolian pups, and I sold them for 75-100$ ea. to working homes.


Makes since, it really depends on the person and what they are wanting to use the dogs for. For someone who has owned a Sarp before and prefer their style I would think a 7/8th sarp 1/8th great pyr for $500 would be a really good deal for them since the breed is pretty expensive. Or for someone who has a wolf/large prey problem. However, if someone just wants a LGD and has never owned a Sarp before I would think most of those people would just want a pyrX since they are much more common and more readily available which makes them much less expensive. It all really depends on the person, the budget, their preferences, and what they want the LGD to guard from. 

All breeds of LGDs have their positive and negatives, you just have to decide which breed is right for you and your situation.


----------



## SuhasKid

Hello! 

My name is Nikoletta.
I live in Hungary. I have some sarplaninac dogs.
I still cannot upload a photo. :/ I'm new here.


----------



## SuhasKid




----------



## SuhasKid

Yes! I did it! 

My first sarpla:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmgX_KPR1N8


----------



## SuhasKid

Some photos also: 

















Bora puppy:




Bora adult:






































Some photos of many...


----------



## SuhasKid

And some video: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSuhaskid 



And babys:


----------



## SuhasKid

I read the topic. And I see that many of the issues here is of the sarplaninac breed.
I write a few words. I'm sorry, because my english is poor... 

The sarplaninac is a rare breed. In Europe it is. In America rarer. But they are not unattainable. Live my dog​​, for example in New York. And it was not expensive...

Few of the dog, so few people know the breed. Yet sarplaninac is a great breed. They are big, scary, but also gentle animals. The socialization is the key. A well-socialized dog is a balanced and reliable. If there is no proper socialization, there is a problem. But this applies to all dog breed.
The sarplaninac not aggressive. Except for example, if the owner is in danger. Or the area, or the sheep...
For no reason he can not hurt anyone. Very smart, he needs to work alone. For this reason, they are a bit wayward. They can be taught. But they're still thinking about whether there is a sense of command. In his family above all else. If should they die for them. Quiet dog does not bark unnecessarily. In general, quietly listening, check. If he feels danger, then get up. They are very kind and devoted with own family. He loves and protects the children. They are excellent working dogs and pet dogs too.
And very beautiful, prestige imperative.


----------



## SuhasKid

Average height: male 63 cm, females 58 cm.
This is an old data. The reality is somewhat larger. In my experience: 60-72 cm. This is normal. 70 cm above the already high!
The minimum is males 56 cm, females 54 cm. (Height at the withers.)
Weight: males, from 35 kg. female, from 30 kg.
The coloring is solid. All colors are accepted. White to dark brown. Black is not. The most common is gray. (murdjo) Recently, a lot of the yellow dog with black heads. (karabas) The other is rare. Such as the white (merdjan) ones.
The coat is self-cleaning. Bathing is not required. Sometimes be comb when moult. But the shepherds, for example, never bathed, and combing.


----------



## SuhasKid

Some links to sarplaninac for you:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/sarplaninac.htm 

http://www.hund.ch/rasse/sarplaninacukc.htm


----------



## SuhasKid

FCI Standard N 41 / 03.10.1980/ GB

YUGOSLAVIAN SHEPHERD DOG - SHARPLANINA
(Jugoslovenski Ovcarski Pas-Sarplaninac)



ORIGIN : Serbia/Macedonia.

DATE OF PUBLICATION OF THE	 ORIGINAL VALID STANDARD : 24.11.1970.

CLASSIFICATION F.C.I. : 	Group	2	Pinscher and Schnauzer
- Molossoid breeds -
			Swiss Mountain and 
			Cattle Dogs.
	Section	2.2	Molossoid breeds, 
				Mountain type.
	Without working trial.


BRIEF HISTORICAL SUMMARY :  The Yugoslavian Dog Sharplanina has been bred since time immemorial in the south eastern mountain regions of Yugoslavia.  The breed was named after the Sharplanina Mountain range where it is the most common.  Today Sharplaninas are being bred all over the country.  The breed is registered with the F.C.I. since 1939 under n 41 under the designation Illirski Ovcar (Yllyrian Shepherd Dog).  In 1957 the General Assembly of the F.C.I. accepted a motion proposed by the Yugoslavian Federation of Cynology to change the name of the breed to Yugoslavian Shepherd Dog Sharplanina.
The origin of the breed remains controversial.  It seems likely that it came to Europe from Asia in the course of the prehistoric mass migrations.  The original type of the breed has been maintained solely in such parts of the country where intense cattle breeding is still prevailing and where this dog still can play its original role of a guardian and protector of the cattle herds against predatory animals.

GENERAL APPEARANCE AND CHARACTER : 
a)	The Sharplanina is a robust, well proportioned dog with plenty of bone, of a size that is well above the average and with a thick, long, rather coarse coat that emphasizes the short coupled appearance.  Of sturdy constitution, even disposition, good temperament, reliable, protective but not snappy; incorruptible and devoted to its master.
b)	Height : The average height at the withers is 62 cm for males and 58 cm for bitches.  Males under 56 cm and bitches under 54 cm are not eligible for breeding.
Weight : Dogs from 35-45 kg; bitches from 30-40 kg.
c)	Length of body : The length of the body is slightly longer than its height at the withers; the relation is about 8 : 10 for dogs, 10 : 12 for bitches.

HEAD
a)	The head is proportioned to the body.  Its total length measures approximately 25 cm which corresponds to about 40% of the height at the withers.  The skull is slightly longer than the muzzle (the relation being 57 : 43%).  The skull has a slightly convex topline; the nasal bone is straight.  The lines of the two profiles are converging.
b)	Skull  (upper head) : Is broad with a well marked groove.  Seen in profile as well as from above, the skull should appear slightly convex and a little rounded.  The eyebrows are only slightly marked.  The occiput is invisible.
c)	Stop : Slight.
d)	Muzzle : Is shorter than the skull, broad and deep at the root, slightly tapering towards the nose.  The nasal bone is straight and broad.  The underjaw, as seen in profile, starts with a bend and then proceeds in a straight line diverging from the profile of the nasal bone.
e)	Nose : Broad and black.
f)	Lips : Moderately thick and tight; the upper lip is only slightly overhanging over the under lip.  The corners of the lips are clean without even a hint of a flew.
g)	Teeth : Scissor bite; full dentition.
h)	Eyes : Almond shaped, neither large nor deep set, dark or light brown in colour, with a quiet but piercing gaze that should never show fear.  The lids and the visible connective tissues should be black.
i)	Ears : Are set on a line running from the tip of the nose through the inner corner of the eye or slightly underneath.  They are V-shaped and dropping, hanging close to the cheeks, and covered with short, dense hair.

NECK :  The crest is either slightly convex or straight. The throatline is straight.  The  neck is of medium length but because of the length and thickness of the coat it looks shorter than it really is.  Broad, deep and muscled, it is merging smoothly into the head and the shoulders.  To be carried slightly above the line of the back.
The skin is tight and without dewlaps.  The coat is dense, long and coarse with a marked frill at the junction of head and neck (nape); this particularity is inbroadening the width and depth of this body part.

BODY : 
a)	General appearance : The topline is horizontal or slightly sloping towards the croup.  Dogs bred in the mountains may be allowed a croup that is lying slightly higher than the withers but this is not a desirable feature.  The total length of the body exceeds slightly the height at the withers.
b)	Withers : Are moderately developed and broad.  The connexion with the neck is powerful and the passage hardly noticeable.
c)	Back : Is straight and broad, not too long.  The loin is shorter, broad and muscular.
d)	Croup :	 Of medium length, sloping and well muscled.
e)	Chest : Is deep, the brisket reaching to the elbows, of medium length, with slightly sprung ribs.  The forechest is broad and muscular.  The girth of the ribcage should exceed the height at the withers by at least 20%.
f)	Belly : Is tucked up and muscled.  The lower profile is gently rising from the front to the rear.  The flanks are rather short and with a pronounced groove.

TAIL : The tail is long and reaching at least the hock joint.  The topline of the croup is sloping gradually and evenly into the tail.  Strong at the root, tapering to the tip, with feathering along the lower side.  Carried in a slight curve like a sabre; when the dog is excited, the curve is accentuated and the tail may be lifted above the line of the back.

LIMBS 

FOREQUARTERS : 
General appearance : The front legs are straight and well proportioned to the body.  The elbows are at about 55% of the total height at the withers.  The different parts of the forequarters are well proportioned to each other and to the body.  The shoulders are fairly long and broad, flat, sloping and forming an angle of 65 with a horizontal line.  The upper arm (humerus) is more obliquely set than the shoulder blade, the angle with the horizontal line being of 55.  It joins the forearm at an angle of 145.  The elbow joint is broad, neither out-nor inturned and placed only very slightly off from the ribcage.  The forearm is straight, long, with plenty of bone and well developed muscles and feathering along the rear side.  The pasterns are broad and strong, slightly slanting.  The feet are firm, oval shaped with well arched and closed toes.  Nails strong and black.  Soles tough but elastic, black.

HINDQUARTERS :  Viewed from behind the legs appear to stand evenly, slightly wider apart than the forelegs.  Seen from the side, they also appear of even construction and fairly well angulated.  The upper thigh is well muscled, rounded, obliquely placed, the angle with a horizontal line being similar to that of the shoulder.  The stifle (joint between the upper and the lower thigh) is slightly less angulated than the scapula-humerus joint (about 125).  The stifle is strong and broad. The second thigh is also obliquely placed, strong, with long muscles and very bushy feathering.  The hock is broad and displays a rather open angle (about 130).  The metatarsus should be less slanting than the pastern.  Dewclaws are rare and should be removed.


GAIT : The stride is long and elastic.  The most usual gait is the trot with a high and moderately outreaching action.  At a gallop the dog appears to be somewhat clumsy but the jumps are long and covering plenty of ground.

SKIN : The skin is moderately thick, elastic and tight all over the body.  No dewlaps.  All the visible mucous membranes are black or deeply pigmented.

COAT 

HAIR : The head, ears and front side of the legs are covered with short hair.  Around the neck, on the rump, at the rear side of the legs and on the tail the hair is long, almost flat and somewhat coarse.  Under the guard hair the abundant undercoat is short, dense and of fine texture.  At the withers the hair should measure between 10 and 12 cm; it should not be shorter than 7 cm.

COLOUR : The Sharplanina is a solid coloured dog.  All colours are acceptable from white to dark brown that looks almost black.  The preferred shade is a greenish grey (iron grey) and dark grey.  Spotting and white markings are not allowed.  Pigmented dogs may show tiny white markings at the chest and toes but they are undesirable.  The upper part of the head, the neck and the body is of a darker hue that fades out into a dirty white or a yellowish grey toward the extremities.  The change must be very gradual and by no means give the impression of a spotted pattern of actually create a spotted coat.

WEIGHT : Males in good working conditions : between 35 and 45 kg, females between 30 and 40 kg.


FAULTS : Any departure from the foregoing points should be considered a fault and the seriousness with which the fault should be regarded should be in exact proportion to its degree and its effect upon the health and welfare of the dog.

MINOR FAULTS : 
	Insufficiently broad skull.
	Muzzle too long.
	Jaws too heavy.
	Chest lacking in width and depth.
	Flatsidedness or exaggeratedly sprung ribs.
	Any slight deviation of the limbs from the correct position.
	Coat slightly shorter than desired as long as the feathering is alright.  
	White markings on chest and feet.
	Tail slightly too short.
	Hare-feet and other minor physical blemishes.

SERIOUS FAULTS :
	Muzzle too long or snipy.
	Ears set too high or standing off (not hanging close enough to the cheeks).
	Pincer (level) bite.
	Swayback.
	Tail carried with a side bend.
	Lympathic constitution and other severe physical faults.

ELIMINATING FAULTS : 
	Aggressive or overly shy.
	Missing premolars.
	A striking disproportion between the length of the body and the height at the withers. 
	Insufficient height at the withers.
	Hair shorter than 7 cm.
	Extended white markings (spotting) and brindle pattern.
	Unpigmented visible mucous membranes and eyes.
	Any future betraying a degeneration, severely cowlegged or cowhocked, like over- or undershot mouths, bobtails (dogs born with only a stump or not tail at all), severe swayback, etc.

Any dog clearly showing physical or behavioural abnormalities shall be disqualified.

N.B. : Male animals should have two apparently normal testicles fully descended into the scrotum.


----------



## SuhasKid

I hope that I could help you, get to know you better the sarplaninac breed.


----------



## kstaven

Caught this comment in an earlier post.



> I can take my sarps anywhere and around anyone now without ever having the slightest problem for them. Despite all of this, I am thoroughly convinced no matter how well socialed they are if any other person would physically attack their "people" they'd go after them in a heart beat. No questions asked, no stopping them. Excellent guard dogs,


I have trained many dogs and the no stooping them comment concerns me. This is not the sign of a good guard dog. A good guard dog is one who will pull back or stop in a pressure situation. This is not a breed I have worked with on the field so I can't comment on whether it is generally true of the breed or just lack of experienced training/conditioning. In my time I have found it is a very rare animal that can't be called off under pressure with enough time and work on the part of the trainer.


----------



## Ms. Research

Sushaskid,

Absolutely magnificent breed.  My DH bought one that was sold to him as a Kuvacz out of Ohi, California.  DH witnessed one of these dogs at a young age and was completely fastinated after researching it's history.  Wow, what an animal.  Marque and Ice are no longer with us.  But never worried about anyone entering my property or damaging my property.  These dogs were the smartest animals I ever, ever owned.  As a matter of fact, Marque's mother was from Poland and Dad was from Hungary.  

DH could tell you stories about these animals that would amaze you.  But since you are around them all the time, you know their ability to think and rationalize and at times it is scary.  

Thank you for sharing.  Please keep sharing.  Amazing breed.

BTW, had no problem understanding your english.  

K


----------



## Goatherd

Your dogs are beautiful. Your English is perfect.  The information you provided, excellent.  Thank you.


----------



## jodief100

Suhaskid:  Your dogs are amazing!  So beautiful!


----------



## Chickie2378

beautiful dog and great for guarding.
if you need it then that would be a great choice.

being South anything with big furry coats sufferes down here.
I see they come in smooth coat also.


If needed I would def. consider that dog!  At this point I lightened my herd load since we got out of income farming.  I always love seeing breeds of guarding dogs.


----------



## SuhasKid

The first 3 weeks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_LxQQbTXVs


----------



## SuhasKid




----------



## MonsterMalak

Beautiful Dogs!!!!

  I love all the LIVESTOCK GUARDIAN BREEDS.

To me, they are some of the most intelligent breeds.  Independent but very intelligent.


----------



## 77Herford

They kinda look like a Anatolian X Great Pyrenees mix.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Hello Everyone and Happy New Year!

My name is Bekim "Beck" Kolenovic. I'm a Sarplaninac Fancier for 12 years now. I've imported 6 "Shar's" thus far into the states from the Former Yugoslavia...one of them coming from Hungary from "Suha's Kid Kennel".
The one from Suha's kid kennel...was the first "white"male Sarplaninac imported in USA history which was purchased in 2009. At the moment I have 3 Shars at home. One of them being the white male, the other an iron-gray male which is a product of the white male, and a female who's imported from Montenegro. I've produced 4 litters throughout the 12 years. I am the first who has DNA'd Sarplaninac's in the states. At the moment with my last litter ( Jan.10,2011), my goal is to see how my products show their qualities as working specimens. I've been published on the Goat Rancher magazine in 2011 about my goal with Sarplaninacs. I've visited many breeders throught the F.Yugoslavia. I'm recognized as the Shar-man of USA.
Any questions about the Sarplaninac feel free to contact me... I also speak the Sarplaninac Language!LOLf

Oh by the way any sheep breeders....I'm always looking to buy some lambs.


----------



## Sarplaninec

One of my products working.


----------



## Sarplaninec




----------



## Sarplaninec

Arusha..one of my products.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Something to study...


----------



## Sarplaninec

SOLO... RIP....said to be one of the best products out of Macedonia.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Arush...a male product from one of my females & another breeder.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Dona also known as Siva..one of female imports from Macedonia.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Me in Europe "Montenegro" ..Prokletije Mountains.


----------



## Sarplaninec

My pup Garo !


----------



## Sarplaninec

My first Imports...from the mountains of Restelice,Kosovo. Best known mountain for authentic Shars !


----------



## Sarplaninec

Beli-Zmaj...first white imported Sarplaninac in USA history. From Suha's Kid Planina!


----------



## Sarplaninec

There's lots more to a Sarplaninac than just owning it.


----------



## NY Shar

Hi everyone my name is Zoran and I'v been living and working with Sharplaninatz dogs for a very long time. My personal opinion is that Shars are not going to benefit from trying to make them "easy to attain ".  They are not for everybody , and that includes farmers as well. Before planing a litter one has to make sure that new homes are suitable for this breed, if new home is going to be a farm, I would like to know how much farmer knows about raising and working with LGD . Making them " attainable" is not going to educate farmer on the ways to prevent bad habits to be developed , it is not going to educate farmers on different bloodlines and what to expect from them. Making them " attainable" could also make them very " disposable" .


----------



## NY Shar

Here are few photos of my dogs





Shara's Cal 




Shara's Atilla




one of our 9 weeks old puppies




five months old puppy




Lady




Shara's Vukan


----------



## NY Shar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR04WlWv-G4

Here is a short video of my dogs playing in the morning  I hope you enjoy it...


----------



## Vara

Hi!

I just happened upon this site, and had to write my two cents worth!

I live in Montana and own a registered white Sarplaninac female.  Her name is Vara and I purchased her from a wonderful, well respected breeder in Canada (Grazerie.com). They actively use their dogs as guardians for their sheep and cows.  They take pride in thier breeding program and offer a great support system for new owners.  Although we do have some livestock, Vara is a beloved family pet and we purchased her to be just that.  My husband spent a year in Kosovo and "discovered" this breed and many years later, we finally found one to join our family.  Vara is not used as a guardian dog (although she could do the job well.).  (Vara's UKC registered name is: Grazerie's Zima Utvara).  

I have shown, bred and raised other AKC breeds and have also owed "pound puppies".   I can honestly say that I have NEVER  owned a more loving, calm, family dog than Vara.  She has never shown aggression towards any people.  However, I believe all dogs should be properly socialized and trained according to their purpose in life.  In truth, Vara will be more standoffish towards strangers unless we give her encouragement to meet them.  And that  is how it should be.  She is never viscious or aggressive.  Would she protect us if we were threatened?...probably...but she is never "out of control" or unstoppable.  

It is true that this breed is more independent than other breeds and given the job they were bred to do--that should be expected.  Our Vara has all the basic commands, always comes when she is called and spends most of her with us indoors or out.  She even loves to retrieve balls (which surprised her breeder!).  Outside she will run and play, and once we bring her inside, she quietly lays near us unless we want to play.

My dream is to breed her when she turns two, but only to a conformationally correct male who best represents the breed standard and who will be registered.  I hope to find a grey male with similar affectionate traits to breed Vara to as well.  Being in Montana, we are somewhat isolated when it comes to finding other Sarplaninac breeders, close enough to find a  quality male.

Yes, this breed can be expensive, are harder to find and I guess that's OK with me.  So many AKC breeds have been dramatically changed in type and have moved away from the working standard due to "popularity".  People who breed should be selecting the best possible compatible breeding combinations to enhance and protect the breed from major change.  In regards to the cost, I had to save my money to purchase Vara, but she has been worth every penny.  Sometimes when people don't invest in their 4 legged family members, they consider them disposable.  Hence all the puppy mills, and over population issues.

However, with that being said, I am not writing this to say that I am opposed to folks who want to breed, that is a personal decision.  Just make sure you have good homes for all the pups you bring into the world.  Try to "pre-sell" the litter so you know that they will be loved.

I just wanted to write to let you all know that I own a Sarplaninac and LOVE her!  It is a great breed, but probably not for everyone.  Thanks for letting me share my story!

Becky from Montana


----------



## moshar

My name is Eric I have 2 shara female dogs.  I live on a 30 acre hobby farm, and have a fully functional 100 acre farm that I work, but do not live on.  My wife and I have always had several dogs usually not of the working variety but rescue dogs etc.  at one time we had 9.  All our dogs have always been large breed dogs and over the past 5 years our youngest dog a Lab named Cinnamon was all we had left.  Unfortunately like all of us old age had caught up with all my dogs.  My wife was so heart broken it took everything I had to convince her to acquire another dog.  After a lot of research and I mean a lot of research I talked her into a shar.  With our lifestyle, personalities our 1st shar was a perfect fit in our family.  We loved her so much that 6 months later we acquired another, not just for us but for our first shar to have some extra company as well.   

I read on here about a person who wants to create mixed breed of these dogs to make them more affordable and accessible to people.  Why this may be considered with the best of intentions, remember what the road to hell is paved with.  There are several problems with this type of irresponsible breeding practice.  First, by creating a mixed breed you are creating nothing more than a mutt. While I haved owned several mutts and loved them as much as any dog I have had, if I desire a dog of this nature shelters and local pounds are full of them.  Over population of mixed breed animals is a major problem and this would only add to the problem.  Second while my wife and I have fallen in love with this breed ( we willnhave nothing but shars from now on) this breed is not for everyone.  These dogs require more than a small back yard.  These are very large independent dogs that require a firm hand and experienced pet owner.  If you are going to contribute to the canine population you should do so with the intention of preserving characteristics of a breed.  This is not accomplished with mixed breeding.  In regards to the price of the animals, you have to ask yourself are trying to take advantage of the rarity of these animals to make a quick buck?  The prices are high at the moment mainly because to avoid line breeding the few responsible breeders that are in the U.S. have had to import many of their dogs.  If you visit a responsible breeder and see their facilities you will soon realize that they are not in it for the money.  They are lucky if they turn a profit at all.  

That being said my wife and I are considering breeding a litter, and I mean considering it.  We would only do it to advance the breed in this country.  It may not work out and may never happen.  If we do go forward it will be done with the utmost care and even though we haved raised and bred dogs (on occasion) we would enlist the help and advise from an experienced responsible shar breeder.  I know there aren't a lot of breeders out there, but they do exist and some of them have a vast knowledge of this breed.  My two cents.


----------



## Vara

Nicely said Eric.  I agree 100%.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Becky (and Vara--My beloved Shar)


----------



## moshar

Vara,

My next step is to find a male with the features you describe.  I am at at least 2 years from having a litter.  But regardless if I have a litter or not I do plan on getting a nice male dog within the calendar year.  Again we are used to having several dogs around and due to old age we lost everyone over the last 2 years.  Our shars are 1 year old, and the other is just 4 months.  But keep my contact information, I may be able to help you with a sire if you like him of course.  I am working with an experienced breeder to help me find a good male.  He is very enthusiastic and knowledgable, and is in the business for the dogs not money.  My personal opinion you can tell the ones who love the breed they encourage responsible breeding and will help, those in it for the money discourage and make it difficult.  I know the kennel you bought your oh from, it's a good kennel, one of the few.  If we were ready for another puppy she offered one from a litter this spring that was just born.  But we are not ready just yet so we are waiting till are youngest Luna is fully trained.  She is a great dog just a our first was but as you know it takes time.  We are excited at the prospect of having a litter since we have no kids We throw our attention to our dogs, but we want to take it slow and do it right.  So we are a long time away from having a litter of our own.  Our oldest who is a great dog does have a minor physical defect, entropy in her left eye.  It's not serious and easily correctable with a very minor surgery.  But because of this defect there will be no breeding for her.  She is scheduled or that surgery and spay this month.  So we must wit on Luna and make sure she conforms physically, which I do not see any problems with her.  She has one trait in attitude that is a little different than most sharas though,  most sharas are not overly affectionate, but this one is with one person.....me.  From the first night I picked her up we bonded really close and it just hasn't left from her.  Of course it would not leave me but I expected her to distance herself a bit as she matured but it won't happen.  All dogs have different personalities and this one really loves me and I am grateful.  She has a loyal but more normal attitude with my wife.  That attitude is my biggest hang up with breeding her, not that the attitude is bad she is all shara with everyone and everything but me, I just don't know if I want to share!!   Lol!  I may keep the whole litter.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Hi Eric...
Can you tell me from who did you get your two Shars from? 
I would love to see photos of them.

Becky...I would also like to see some photos of Vara.

Thanks,
Beck


----------



## Vara

Hi!

Thanks for the post.

Vara is one year old and we won't breed until she is at least two. Vara is very affectionate, but then, we keep her with us and have fostered that trait in her.  We spent a lot of time socializing her with people and other pets.  We have become her "sheep".  Haha!  Shars can make very good family companions and it is not an undesirable trait.  I am considering purchasing a non-related male pup.  Unfortunately, Grazerie's new puppies are related to my girl.  Their Dam is a full sister to Vara (just a year older).  So, if I don't find a good stud with the calm demeanor (that we value), who is a good healthy representative of the Sarplaninac breed, then I will search for a male puppy that comes from a good, trustworthy breeder.

We love Vara so much.  We have had alot of experience with breeding, showing and raising other AKC breeds.  I didn't like the direction that so many of those breeds were going--to the point of breeding unsound dogs for the sake of looks. So, as my dogs/bitches got older, I stopped breeding.   We also have had mixed breed dogs (still have one) that I rescued from the Humane Society.  I love the fact that this breed is relatively free from puppy mills and unscrupulous breeders (so far).  Non-popularity can be a good thing.

I will definitely keep you in mind.  Good luck with your dog family.

Take care,

Becky


----------



## Vara

Beck,

I will email you her picture on Friday.  I am not 100% sure how to post one here. Do I just click on "Img"?  My pictures are loaded in my other computer.

Becky


----------



## moshar

Our oldest dog Shura was more of a rescue than anything.  We had decided we wanted a Shara, we found her and if I had not been willing to part with some money for her she would be dog fighting at the moment, or possibly dead.  So that's why I think we shara owners should stick together so we don't see any of these animals suffer that kind of fate.  The reason Shura would have went to such an terrible place was irresponsible breeding.  The owner of the dogs who had the litter went through a divorce, so paperwork was lost, the litter was not registered, the owner needed the money and did not care where the dogs went.  I am trying to figure out how to post pictures as well.  hope this works. If they are not attached to this message I will work on it and get pictures of kids on here.

http://www.sharakennel.net/  you can check this website out this is where we got Luna from.  From this site hopefully there is a link to his facebook page, there you can follow the stories of not just our dog, but Luna's brothers and sisters as well.  Everyone posts pictures pictures and follow up stories there and you can watch them grow up, it's really cool.


----------



## moshar

to upload pictures go to UPLOAD, from there you can upload up to 10mb of pictures.  Once your pictures are uploaded to the site they are assigned a URL that is attached to each picture.  To post them on the site go back to upload and copy the whole url string, it starts and end with


----------



## Sarplaninec

One of best examples today as a Sarplaninac by standard and temperment. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xavr8wxjxk


----------



## Vara

What a beauty!  Thanks for sharing the video.

Becky and Vara


----------



## NY Shar

Hi everyone 

   This is my " Shara's Kremen " he might be available for stud to approved  females.






Also Shara's Vukan could be available under same conditions.






All the best

Zoran


----------



## Sarplaninec

Female named "Lassy"


----------



## Grazer

NY Shar said:
			
		

> Hi everyone my name is Zoran and I'v been living and working with Sharplaninatz dogs for a very long time. My personal opinion is that Shars are not going to benefit from trying to make them "easy to attain ".  They are not for everybody , and that includes farmers as well. Before planing a litter one has to make sure that new homes are suitable for this breed, if new home is going to be a farm, I would like to know how much farmer knows about raising and working with LGD . Making them " attainable" is not going to educate farmer on the ways to prevent bad habits to be developed , it is not going to educate farmers on different bloodlines and what to expect from them. Making them " attainable" could also make them very " disposable" .


Well said Zoran.
My family members have owned several Sarplaninac dogs in the past and they are definitely not for everyone.
Also...some lines can be human aggressive, another thing to think about for the future Sarplaninac owners.
I own a Caucasian Ovcharka right now and although Sarplaninac's are more calm and easier to deal with for most people, the future owners should still definitely do their homework prior to getting one. 
Being that Sarplaninac is very rare in U.S and all.
And because they are so rare, I don't think they should be crossbred with Great Pyrenees or other LGD's.

Btw, you, Bekim and Suha's Kid Sarplaninac kennel have some truly beautiful Sarplaninac dogs. Some of the best looking Sarplaninac's I've ever seen


----------



## Sarplaninec

Grazer said:
			
		

> Well said Zoran.
> My family members have owned several Sarplaninac dogs in the past and they are definitely not for everyone.
> Also...some lines can be human aggressive, another thing to think about for the future Sarplaninac owners.
> I own a Caucasian Ovcharka right now and although Sarplaninac's are more calm and easier to deal with for most people, the future owners should still definitely do their homework prior to getting one.
> Being that Sarplaninac is very rare in U.S and all.
> And because they are so rare, I don't think they should be crossbred with Great Pyrenees or other LGD's.
> 
> Btw, you, Bekim and Suha's Kid Sarplaninac kennel have some truly beautiful Sarplaninac dogs. Some of the best looking Sarplaninac's I've ever seen


Hello Grazer,

Thank you for the compliment on my Shars. I agree people should do their homework/research before getting a shar or any dog/puppy  in that matter.


----------



## Vorax

I was looking for a hotlink to a Sar tooth and found one here https://www.google.com/search?q=Sar...A&biw=1024&bih=667&sei=f9YyT46dIYb1sgas0ZzdDA

I was just wondering if I need permisson to link a photo from Google images? I know hotlinking can be forbidden on a photo and yours is not.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Vorax said:
			
		

> I was looking for a hotlink to a Sar tooth and found one here https://www.google.com/search?q=Sar...A&biw=1024&bih=667&sei=f9YyT46dIYb1sgas0ZzdDA
> 
> I was just wondering if I need permisson to link a photo from Google images? I know hotlinking can be forbidden on a photo and yours is not.


Not sure if you need permission. However, the photo with the Shar tooth and coyote happens to be mine. If you like to see more Shar  teeth or different shots of the skull let me know.


----------



## redtailgal

THANK YOU for asking this!  SO many people just link to a pic without consideration!  

You can provide a link to yahoo or google images.  I would recommend doing so like this:

https://encrypted-tbn3.google.com/i...W6pKKPFyK0pBp37zNS97utnRUvTkuG8Ad-FTU8Y6_Pn1g  (google images)

I hovered my mouse over the image, right clicked and choose "copy image url", and then pasted it here.  Giving the source (google images) is not always needed, but a good idea if you are unsure of the copyright.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Aga of Montenegrosarp Kennel


----------



## SuhasKid

Hello,
I pleased to see, that was a lot of writing in the topic. 
I welcome all the new joined. 
I show some new photos.


----------



## SuhasKid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQWCfBTShMw


----------



## Sarplaninec

Nikoletta,
Congratulations and Good Luck with the new litter!

Beck


----------



## Sarplaninec

Beli-Zmaj during winter months with his winter nose.

Beli-Zmaj is available for stud service to approved females.


----------



## ssg

arplaninac in minnesota needs a home ASAP
posting this for a friend, 
1yr old fixed male atlas is pure and registered
spent thausands of dollars for him and its not working out well , it was just a bad choice for them with have a st bernard and family, he needs a home ASAP not looking for money, just a good home who understands the breed, or who can put him to work on the farm
get ahold of me and I will give you her info, this is a crisis for him, he needs a home


----------



## NY Shar

@ssg...

Did your friend try to contact the breeder to take the dog back or to help re-home it ? Who is the breeder? What are the problems that made dog unsuitable for the family ? I might know few people in Minnesota that could help...


----------



## Sarplaninec

This is "Astra" she is a import from Montenegro. Both of her parents,working Livestock Guardians Sarplaninacs.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Puppies have arrived from Beli x Lassy.

Check out www.Montenegrosarp.com


----------



## Grazer

Congratulations on your new litter, if you have time maybe you can post recent pics of parents and their puppies right before they go to their new homes 
I'm sure the puppies are going to be gorgeous with such good looking dam and sire


----------



## Sarplaninec

Grazer said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your new litter, if you have time maybe you can post recent pics of parents and their puppies right before they go to their new homes
> I'm sure the puppies are going to be gorgeous with such good looking dam and sire


Thank you Grazer,
This whole litter belongs to the Montenegrosarp Kennel,even tho my male was used for the breeding.
The main reason for this breeding is because both  Beli & Lassy carry even temperments,and we expect to see that in this litter and generations to come.


----------



## Grazer

I'm sorry, I forgot you're Bekim Kolenovic and not Besim Lekovic. I should have been paying more attention 
Now I remember I've seen recent pics of Beli Zmaj on that other forum.
I hope the puppies will all find great owners


----------



## Sarplaninec

Garo od Kolenovic

Father:Beli-Zmaj
Mother: Arusha od Kolenovic

Ready for stud service to approved females.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Wow there is some amazing info and pictures on here! What a wonderful breed!*


----------



## Sarplaninec

Import from Serbia. This is Ellen. Still growing.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Once again, 
Another working Sarplaninac.
Product of Beli-Zmaj x Lassy.


----------



## Grazer

It is always wonderful to see this majestic breed doing what they were originally bred for 
What a beautiful and well built Sarpla.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Sarplaninac and Bear....must see.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eUe6L4eaQPU


----------



## Sarplaninec

One of the best examples of a Sarplaninac today.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Here's another photo of this beautiful male.


----------



## Sarplaninec

Here's is another young male which is a great example of the breed.


----------



## Southern by choice

What livestock are these dogs in with?


----------



## Sarplaninec

Sorry, I don't know. These particular ones live in europe and I took them off the web.


----------



## Ljiljana

Hi everyone!
I have a beautiful Shar male. He is a year and a half old. We live in Virginia and i was hoping to find someone with a female Sharplaninac interested in breeding. I'm new to this site, so please let me know if you know anyone


----------



## Southern by choice

Ljiljana said:


> View attachment 21733 View attachment 21732 Hi everyone!
> I have a beautiful Shar male. He is a year and a half old. We live in Virginia and i was hoping to find someone with a female Sharplaninac interested in breeding. I'm new to this site, so please let me know if you know anyone



I do know someone. I will contact them and share this link.


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful dog!!


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings @Ljiljana and welcome to BYH. Beautiful dog you have there. Browse around and make yourself at home!


----------



## WolfeMomma

wow those look so much like our kangal


----------



## Southern by choice

WolfeMomma said:


> wow those look so much like our kangal
> View attachment 56455



Is this a Kangal cross? I have not seen a Kangal with this coat or body structure.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Southern by choice said:


> Is this a Kangal cross? I have not seen a Kangal with this coat or body structure.


His mother is full blooded kangal that I know for sure. His sire looks exactly like him and breeder says that he is kangal too  Maybe there was something else way back in the gene pool? Because the more I look at pics of Sars the more he looks like them  this is him with his winter coat last year. Regardless he is an Amazing gaurdian I couldn't have asked for better.


----------



## Southern by choice

He is beautiful whatever is crossed in there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Greetings from Florida,..... beautiful  dog pictures ! !


----------

